# Epson Perfection V10\V100 driver (iscan-plugin-gt-s600)

## gsom

Some time ago I have found iscan plugin ebuild for Epson Perfection V10\V100 (GT-S600) somewhere in the internet. Its version was 2.1.0. After upgrading of hardware (MB, CPU etc) my scanner began to scan with colour horizontal stripes on images. I've found that it's corrected in version 2.1.2 of iscan plugin. So I've updated ebuild to install 2.1.2 version.

I don't know where such ebuilds should come (I'm not sure that I want maintain it), but I think it will be usefull for somebody. So here it is:

iscan-plugin-gt-s600-2.1.2.ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="2"

inherit rpm

# Revision used by upstream

SRC_REV="1"

MY_P="${P}-${SRC_REV}"

DESCRIPTION="Epson Perfection V10/V100 PHOTO scanner plugin for SANE 'epkowa' backend."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_scan.html"

SRC_URI="

        x86?   ( http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/iscan-plugins/iscan-plugin-gt-s600/${PV}/${MY_P}.i386.rpm )

        amd64? ( http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/iscan-plugins/iscan-plugin-gt-s600/${PV}/${MY_P}.x86_64.rpm )"

LICENSE="AVASYS Public License"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

IUSE_LINGUAS="ja"

for X in ${IUSE_LINGUAS}; do IUSE="${IUSE} linguas_${X}"; done

DEPEND=">=media-gfx/iscan-2.18.0"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

MY_LIB="/usr/$(get_libdir)"

src_install() {

        # install scanner firmware

        insinto /usr/share/iscan

        doins "${WORKDIR}"/usr/share/iscan/*

        # install docs

        if use linguas_ja; then

           dodoc usr/share/doc/"${P}"/AVASYSPL.ja.txt

         else

           dodoc usr/share/doc/"${P}"/AVASYSPL.en.txt

        fi

        # install scanner plugins

        insinto "${MY_LIB}"/iscan

        INSOPTIONS="-m0755"

        doins "${WORKDIR}"/usr/$(get_libdir)/iscan/libesint66.so.2.0.1

        dosym libesint66.so.2.0.1 /usr/$(get_libdir)/iscan/libesint66.so.2

        dosym libesint66.so.2.0.1 /usr/$(get_libdir)/iscan/libesint66.so

}

pkg_postinst() {

        # Needed for scaner to work properly.

        iscan-registry --add interpreter usb 0x04b8 0x012d ${MY_LIB}/iscan/libesint66 /usr/share/iscan/esfw66.bin

        

        elog

        elog "Firmware file esfw66.bin for Epson Perfection V10 /"

        elog "V100 PHOTO has been installed in /usr/share/iscan and"

        elog "registered for use"

        elog

}

pkg_prerm() {

        # Uninstall interpreter from iscan-registry before removal

        iscan-registry --remove interpreter usb 0x04b8 0x012d ${MY_LIB}/iscan/libesint66 /usr/share/iscan/esfw66.bin

}

```

I will be glad for any corrections.

----------

## vokiel

I can confirm the ebuild works perfectly. Thank you very much, this is greatly appreciated.

If anyone wants to use it I recommend setting a local portage overlay with layman and copy the ebuild in your own media-gfx/iscan-plugin-gt-s600 path. The URLs in the ebuild for the rpm(s) may change by the time you read this message, but that shouldn't be too hard to adjust.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay#Local_Overlays

The firmware with the necessary plugin can be obtained manually (and the updated urls if necessary) at:

http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/scan/DL1.do

Edit:

Before I forget, I'm working with the masked iscan. The same version that is available from avasys (2.28.1.3)

e.g. in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
media-gfx/iscan ~amd64
```

----------

## tshade

It seems that they have closed the plugin webpage listed in your ebuild, so where can I get it? I have tried manually installing the 64bit deb on my Gentoo, but still, no luck. It complains about:

iscan: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

s600 plugin seems too old for today's Gentoo. And so, it does not work at all. OMG, what can I do?

----------

## tshade

Now I have been able to install the plugin, the problem was, extracting the targz file erased the /usr/lib link and replaced it with a directory.

Now I have the plugin installed, scanimage -L recognizes the scanner, but still, no luck. When I open iscan it does nothing, and doesn't even close.

----------

